# No 1 Day Bookings and no Noon Checkout



## geist1223 (May 22, 2021)

We are doing 3 things to try and get these fixed:

1. We have emailed the WM BOD several times. We understand these are read by a Wyndham Employee in Owner Care. Hopefully it will get communicated to the actual WM BOD.

2. We turn down all invitations to attend an "Owner Update." We tell them we will not attend until the 1 Day Bookings and Noon Checkout are Restored.

3. In Post Stay Surveys (6 in the last 3 weeks) we tell them we will not recommend to Family and Friends to purchase Worldmark until the 1 Day Bookings and Noon Checkout are Restored.

Keep hammering the message home.


----------



## HudsHut (May 25, 2021)

Thank you! Hitting them at "sales" by resisting the sales pitch is our best weapon.


----------



## magmue (May 25, 2021)

Check-in is a mess too. 

We were at Whalepoint last week - the front desk called me about a week ahead to schedule curbside checkin. The goal is supposedly to stagger the cars - you would think they would book some folks for before the usual 4:00 time. But the best we could do was "between 4 and 5". 

We arrived at 4:15 after a grocery stop in Newport 20 miles south. Each car gets a designated staff member who has to go back and forth between you and the desk, armed with an electronic tablet. They are actually the sales team; ie, not trained for the front desk. We got a pleasant young woman who made multiple trips to check things at the desk, bring us freebies we didn't really want, and try to figure out what it would take to get us to an "owner's update". After 20" our patience was worn thin - I also had a gigantic bruise on my hip from falling off a bike the day before and the longer I was in that SUV sport seat, the more it hurt. And our ice cream was melting. And then she broke the news that - so sorry - our unit wouldn't be ready for another 20 minutes i.e., until 5:00pm.

It's a fractional, so we knew precisely how to get to our unit. We cut the empty apologies short and drove to our building and parked so we could at least unload the car while we waited. DH went up to the unit , where the housekeepers were just about finished. They invited us to start moving in while they attended to the last things on their list. After all that, you would think the checkin staff would deliver the key cards to our unit - you would be wrong. We had to walk over 3 buildings to pick them up.


----------



## Concerned* (Jun 5, 2021)

What I bought is not what they are doing! If they want new rules for new owners that is one thing ,but changing the rules in the middle is not what I contracted for.  Now when traveling through on trips you are locked out of some thing you own. Any time they reduce availability to long time owners it makes this thing worth less, very disappointed in this new rule. They are losing money by doing this as well, with the new higher fees for everything , housekeeping, etc this is not acceptable, I wanted a one night stay and it refused my request online. This needs to be fixed.


----------



## Breezy52 (Jun 5, 2021)

Agree with all, my beef, if u will, is also that my family is now called “guests” and subject to the extra cost.  I wish I could do a mix of the many times “family” was used in various contexts as a reason to purchase more points.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 5, 2021)

HudsHut said:


> Thank you! Hitting them at "sales" by resisting the sales pitch is our best weapon.


That is a "nothing burger" weapon because there are three entirely separate departments at check-in; Operations, which are the people doing the checking-in; Marketing, which are the "parking pass" people; Sales, which are the "owner update" buy-more-credits people.

Refusing sales pitches for any reasson either at the marketing desk or the sales table has absolutely zero effect on operations, which instituted the 2 night minimum and 10 a.m. checkout.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 5, 2021)

Concerned* said:


> What I bought is not what they are doing! If they want new rules for new owners that is one thing ,but changing the rules in the middle is not what I contracted for.


Maybe you do not understand what you contracted for.  Somewhere in your contract, the governing documents are referenced.  One of those documents -- the bylaws -- allows "changing the rules in the middle"  (note the "amended from time to time by the Board").

*3.31 Rules. The Rules adopted and amended from time to time by the Board, which relate to the
possession, use and enjoyment of the Property, and which may relate to various activities and may be entitled “Guidelines”.*


----------



## CO skier (Jun 5, 2021)

Breezy52 said:


> Agree with all, my beef, if u will, is also that my family is now called “guests” and subject to the extra cost.  I wish I could do a mix of the many times “family” was used in various contexts as a reason to purchase more points.


Your non-owner family members have always been called "guests" in the WorldMark the Club Guidelines.  Maybe you are just learning this now.

*2. Guest is any person who is not an Owner and who is allowed overnight use of Club Property through the rights of an Owner, as may be allowed under these Club Guidelines.*

Your family can still enjoy WorldMark just like before, but just like excessive housekeeping which requires additional fees, excessive guest use now costs an additional fee per usage beyond your complimentary guest certificates.


----------



## Breezy52 (Jun 6, 2021)

Fees are newer as are the certificates.They join us 2 x a year in their own units the certs are gone. Not excessive but occasionally there are more joint vacations. My point being that family is not renters.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 6, 2021)

Breezy52 said:


> My point being that family is not renters.


You misunderstand; it is not about "renters" versus "family."  *Non-owners* have always been "guests" and it has never made a difference if those "guests" are family or "renters."


----------



## CO skier (Jun 6, 2021)

Breezy52 said:


> Not excessive but occasionally there are more joint vacations.


If you run out of complimentary guest certificates then your definition of "excessive" simply differs from the Club's definition of "excessive."  "Excessive" guest use is still allowed, just at an additional charge of $99/reservation if booked online.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm with @Breezy52 on the difficulty of accepting the Guest Cert policies as related to joint family reservations.  My use case, as stated previously:

Booking multiple units (historically three total: 4BR Penthouse + 2BR + Studio) for a family gathering.
Assume that the studio is for a presently childless couple ... but given the 13 month booking window ... things might change.
Assume that some of the family members are now young adults ... and, again, the numbers might change as we roll with changes to relationships, jobs and life's demands.
So, I book the standard reservations, burn at least one Guest Cert and might have to cancel/rebook for a different unit type.  That the Guest Cert is non-recoverable really bugs me. _Really_ bugs me.

As Breezy52 suggests: sharing the points with _family_ was (is?) strongly pushed at the sales table and in the club's represented personality.  However, the reality is that WM is no longer "family friendly" with respect to multi-unit reservations.   I do not consider my family as renters and have always wished to accept FULL RESPONSIBILITY for their use of our WM condos.  I would not accept that same responsibility for a renter.  I think we should be able to differentiate between "guest" and "renter" ... and, perhaps, use the "Guest Cert" for rentals where we choose to use it as an insurance policy against potential damage.    (Sorta like trip insurance ... but applied to a reservation where I am not personally traveling.)

The present Guest Cert _really_ bugs me.


----------



## Breezy52 (Jun 6, 2021)

rhonda said:


> I'm with @Breezy52 on the difficulty of accepting the Guest Cert policies as related to joint family reservations.  My use case, as stated previously:
> 
> Booking multiple units (historically three total: 4BR Penthouse + 2BR + Studio) for a family gathering.
> Assume that the studio is for a presently childless couple ... but given the 13 month booking window ... things might change.
> ...


Well said ~ I had forgotten about the nonrefundable aspect and that is definitely adding insult to injury ~


----------



## Breezy52 (Jun 6, 2021)

CO skier said:


> If you run out of complimentary guest certificates then your definition of "excessive" simply differs from the Club's definition of "excessive."  "Excessive" guest use is still allowed, just at an additional charge of $99/reservation if booked online.


Are we talking one child per family or what?


----------



## Breezy52 (Jun 6, 2021)

Adult child now


----------



## JudyS (Jun 30, 2021)

What time is check-out now?  And when does the new check-out time go in effect?


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 30, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> We are doing 3 things to try and get these fixed:
> 
> 1. We have emailed the WM BOD several times. We understand these are read by a Wyndham Employee in Owner Care. Hopefully it will get communicated to the actual WM BOD.
> 
> ...


We have an upcoming WorldMark stay and I'll certainly add them to any list of feedback we provide....


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 2, 2021)

@JudyS
Checkout is 10 a.m.
It used to be 12 noon.


----------

